# Old birds



## sunny91 (Apr 7, 2008)

Connie and DC-3.

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 7, 2008)

cool vid sunny thanks!


----------



## ccheese (Apr 7, 2008)

That Connie is a beautiful airplane.... even gear down, it's still beautiful !

Thanks, Sunny...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Sunny.

The Connie was a pretty familiar sight when I was growing up in the 50s. Haven't seen one in the air for a long time. Last one I saw was on display at Kermit Weeks' "Fantasy of Flight".

You're right Charles, it's a beautiful ariplane!

TO


----------



## Jan7 (Apr 14, 2008)

Many thanks for share!


Jan.


----------

